# Did Stress or Weight gain Cause my BO?



## MsBianca76 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello my name is Bianca from Los Angeles a couple of years ago I worked for a competative and highly stresful insurance company. The stress I endured came from unrealistic expectations as well as incompetant employees. I stayed for 4 years and by 2007 I was losing my hair and I notice I gained 30 lbs. I usually ate lunch and dinner only and fast food lunch and home cooked dinner, mostly chicken, flank beef and lots of vegetables but Id drink lot sof soda and kool aid. Since then I have worked at Toyota Mototr USa and also Herbalife both stressful companies as well I gained 20 more pounds and I noticed that everywhere I go people rub their nose or sneeze when theyre next to me or near me. This happens at wor, the grocery store, the mall, road trips and I cant explain what the hell it is. Its increasingly frustrating and embarassing for me as I dont know what they are smelling the only thing I have noticed is that my urine is sometimes dark yellow but upon drinking larger amounts of water the urine goes back to clear, sometimes its totally clear no yellow at all. Other times its orange. I went tohe doctor about 2 months ago and asked her to check my urine and to do a vaginal inspection I wanted to rule out everything, sorry for being gross but I thought I coul dhave had a infection, maybe yeast, maybe bacteria, maybe a urinary tract infection?Nothing...In fact the doctor told me twice I think its in your head....but for 5 months at my job I heard people saying whats that smell? so now Im determined to find out what it could be again I dont smell it, but just yesterday I was on the bus and I got dirty looks from everyone. Does anyone know if body odor could be directly related to weight gain? Could BO be caused by a food allergy..also is BO a symptom of diabetes?Please clue me in because I have no faith in my doctor she seemed to think my visit was a waist of time..She did check my urine and it came back clean...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have your close friends or family noticed this smell?


----------

